
Carbon Dioxide Fertilization Is Greening Earth - mkempe
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/2016/carbon-dioxide-fertilization-greening-earth
======
titojankowski
Perhaps this additional plant growth is the key to the growth of the seasonal
"rise and fall" of carbon dioxide since 1958. (see
[http://carbondoomsday.com/](http://carbondoomsday.com/))

i.e. in 1962 the seasonal cycle up-down was roughly 6 parts per million. By
2017 it is 40% bigger, 10 parts per million.

Full article from Nature: [https://sci-
hub.tw/https://www.nature.com/articles/nclimate3...](https://sci-
hub.tw/https://www.nature.com/articles/nclimate3004)

If plants sucked up more of it we would be all set -- though carbon dioxide
keeps rising in the atmosphere for now :O

